# Does Stained Doors With White Moldings Work?



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

Our house has stained moldings and stained doors that are not in the best shape. All of the doors are 6 panel solid wood that we would be willing to have redone. I really like white moldings so here is the question - can you have stained doors and put white molding around them? 

I would appreciate any opinions. Thanks.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea I've seen it done , pick the right color and it's fine by me!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It can if you do it right. It can also look hideous if you do it wrong.


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

There's nothing uglier than beautiful wood covered up with white paint just because it's trendy. Step away from the Houzz account and take a look at the quality of the materials involved and the character of the home. Pick the solution that suits the home first. Just because you _can_ do something, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought the 'trend' a few years ago was the opposite.. 

White doors with stained trim.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

We've done it a few times. I really like it. Usually a cherry or mahogany door with white or dover white trim.

This is the only picture I could find though.


----------



## fenderless 33 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry, I can't stand it. You very seldom see it in the north. Just down here in the south where it is seems to be, get it close and paint it. JMO


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Slab doors NO real doors hell YEA


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

I love natural wood (or stained ) if they are nice doors go for it.
why cover up that old craftsmanship ? when you can showcase it .
Maybe try one and see if its to your liking ?worst case scenario you hate it and just paint them 
Good luck


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

That look is fine. If your house was built after 1940 (?), go ahead and don't give it a second thought - there's a lot of stained moulding in the world that should have been painted from the start. If built before, then take a few moments to reconsider.

I'm painting with a broad brush, but not every bit of natural wood is precious.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> but not every bit of natural wood is precious.



Ain't that the truth.


I don't see how it's a lot different than a stairway with painted skirts, risers & spindles, with treads & rail system stained & finished.


----------



## DmitriyZ (Dec 16, 2008)

We did it last year. Looks good


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

weve done it a couple times, however after the paint was on the trim the homeowners ended up opting to paint the doors as well.. it just didnt work very well for the style of the house


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry about the quality of the pics.


----------



## Derek1157 (Dec 21, 2012)

TimelessQuality said:


> I thought the 'trend' a few years ago was the opposite..
> 
> White doors with stained trim.


Yep, it sure was....not my first choice. Looks ok because everything is clean and finished nicely, but don't care for the trend. I like the other way better.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

We've done it a few times as well. For me it's all about if it works with the floor material and color choice. Personally I love quality molding that stands out, not blends in with the floor. I hate seeing hardwood floors with the millwork stained the same exact color. If white looks better then it gets white, if stain then it gets stained. I do believe that you will not pass through the pearly gates if you paint stain worthy trim from the 1800's / early 1900's. :whistling


----------

